# Get Rrreeeeadddy to Fine a PUPPY!



## GSDElsa (Jul 22, 2009)

I feel that I am officially ready to start da puppay search!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! YAY! My husband doesn't know my mind has been swayed...so shhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh.

I have a list a mile long of breeders that I'm interested in. Some I ruled out pretty quickly even though I liked their dogs because of bizarre things...like the one who's health contract was void if you didn't feed a SPECIFIC BRAND of pre-made RAW. No thank you! I'm a glutton for punishment, however, and no puppy search would be complete without getting even MORE opinions of breeders. I don't really care the distance...if you have personal experience with a breeder and you think their dogs would fit perfectly into my niche, please feel free to post. And conversly, if you see someone post a kennel and you have a horror story, please PM me. 

I'm only interested in working lines. Please, no showline or showline/working line mix recommendations. NONE. After spending way too much time looking at dogs online, I can't say I'm set on Czech, West German, or DDR. I know the pros and cons (or what my perception is of the pros and cons) of each line for the most part, but I've read enough stories to figure out so much depends on the "name" behind the dog, not just the little subset of working line that it falls under. I'd like the dog as a potential SAR dog as well as Shutzhund. 

The dog will first and foremost be a family pet. Dogs live in the house, spend no time outside alone, go anywhere and everywhere we can bring them that dogs are allowed. I obviously have no qualms about having a land shark in the house, but I absolutely do NOT want line recommendations that produce dogs that are handler hard and like to "fight" for the top spot in the house. We have a lot of rules and structure in our house, but at the end of a long hiking there is nothing better than sprawling on the floor of the tent and having your GSD snuggle on top of you. I don't want to worry about attitude or pack issues with "human dominant" GSD's. 

As far as small hobby breeder versus commercial breeder...I'm not sure where I am at yet. I love the dogs kennels like Europsort are producing, but don't know if I would be able to develop a relationship with them at the level I might like (I like being able to talk my breeders ear off and send photos and updates all the time). I'm not sure if the larger kennels will appreciate my nuroses quite as much  So, there is something to be said for a small breeder on that front. 

I would really like to hear about personal experiences or what you've see, not necessarily what someone heard about breeder x y or z. And I'll probably interject a few questions about specific breeders as the thread progresses. Definitely some I'd like to get more info on. 

Thanks so much guys! I can't believe the search is finally kicked off.


----------



## LeftyGinger (Sep 2, 2010)

I can offer zero assistance on the recommendation side but will be more than thrilled to jump up and down with you out of excitement!!!! :wild:


----------



## Whiteshepherds (Aug 21, 2010)

No suggestions but congrats and enjoy the search!! I remember when we decided to start looking for a new pup after Dakota died, I was soooo excited I could hardly contain myself.


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

no breeder advice as i currently have my heart set on a breeder who is actually a member of this board though i wont be able to get another puppy for a couple years and my preferences may change by that time. All i can do is jump up and down with you along with LeftyGinger and say YAY FOR PUPPY SEARCH!!!! Good luck!!!


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

Eurosport is one of the three breeders I am seriously considering as well - Lies just picked up a puppy from another of my top three, Bill Kulla's Kennel - and of course, Wildhaus.

I am a newbie to the sport world and working lines in general so I am really looking for a breeder who can help me along the way, not just in the beginning stages of puppyhood, but for the life of the dog. 

Like you, Eurosport, although great dogs, makes me hesitant because not only are they far away from me but I am not sure that is a place that will be able to give me what I want in terms of advice in both raising a working dog and in the sport world. They seem very busy with their own dogs, which is fine and great but I, being "new" need a little more guidance.

I have a few others I am keeping tabs on, but mostly it is between the three I mentioned.

As far as lines I am looking at, I seem to be drawn to the West German lines or the West German x Czech or West German x DDR. It seems like all of the dogs I meet/watch/research further come from these lines. I do prefer the WG lines though over all of the ones I mentioned. Seem to have the characteristics I am looking for, not only for the sport I particiapte in but as a companion as well.

This dog will also need nerves of steal as I live in the middle of the city, in an apartment building and even if I move before the time I get my dog into a house, it will be living in a (more than likely) tight neighbourhood where they will encounter many different situations, people, animals, etc. Temperament and nerve are at the top of my list, of course.

I would definitely talk to those who have the Wildhaus dogs and Chris herself. Lies might be another good resources for you, I have been following their threads closely. Ruthie and a few others who have first hand knowledge are great people to talk too as well. Lynn_P is another. Just a few off the top of my head.

You might also look at Von Wolfstraum, Von Landholz, Kleinen Hain, and if you are into the DDR lines, Spartanville.. oh, and Anne has some great dogs at Adler Stein. I have a few kennels in ON, Canada that I like too but they are not on the top of my list, mostly because I don't know much about the dogs enough yet.


----------



## GSDAlphaMom (Jul 20, 2010)

Another no help with breeders as I'm strictly showline but I do feel your excitement and wanted to say congrats!! It's sooo exciting!


----------



## Vinnie (Sep 4, 2001)

Some off the top of my personal list that might interest you;

Zu Treuen Händen
Adler Stein Kennels-German Shepherds-German Shepherd Puppies-Working Line German Shepherds
:: BILL KULLA: Puppies ::
Triton Kennels Home
(Working German Shepherd Breeder in Michigan, by Wildhaus Kennels )
von Tajgetosz German Shepherds - German Shepherd Breeders
Kriegshund Kennels

I have personally met dogs and their happy owners from each of these kennels (probably have pictures of all of them too). In some cases I have met these breeders personally. Each one of these breeders spend a lot of time helping to educate owners either on this board or in person through training.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Instead of looking at kennels, I look at dogs that are excellent representations. 
I can think of a few stud dogs that I'd like a pup from, and then see who they are breeding them to. 
Karlo's sire is one example. Andy Maly Vah's owner has bred one litter with her female to Andy, & Andy has sired a few litters with other kennels. 
Tobi von den Wolfen is another outstanding male...he has a very promising upcoming litter with Wildhaus!
I would not hesitate on a pup from this breeding, I would look no further


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

I spent some time with the Kulla dogs on Sat and have a working line puppy from there. If you are interested in this breeder I can PM you. Nothing bad I can assure you I just don't like to go into detail about conversations and observations on a public forum. The other litters I was looking at were Tajgetosz (Gabor Szilasi), Sportwaffen (Nate Harves), and van Gogh (Claudia Romard). I also considered importing b/c I was interested in a few sires in Europe and I got good vibes from Rinus Bastiaansen in Belgium. He was very straight forward, no language barriers, and has sent so many pups to the US you don't need a broker.


----------



## Vinnie (Sep 4, 2001)

Liesje said:


> If you are interested in this breeder I can PM you. Nothing bad I can assure you I just don't like to go into detail about conversations and observations on a public forum.


I'm the same way. Feel free to PM me about the ones I listed too.


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

Yes, Tobi is one I am following as well.


----------



## bocron (Mar 15, 2009)

We have 3 dogs in our Schutzhund club from here, one being my husband's latest. 
Hillview Kennels - German Shepherd Breeders
Good luck on the search. I'm at the stage of looking soon (after the busy winter), so will be watching to see what you find.
Annette


----------



## GSDElsa (Jul 22, 2009)

Thanks guys! One kennel I was interested in, but haven't heard too much about on this board was Kraftwerkk. She has a lot of dogs and I know some involved in SchH and SAR...for me the price is the huge shocker. Very high for working lines. Has anyone seen a lot of these dogs are worked with her?


----------



## G-burg (Nov 10, 2002)

Vinnie said:


> Some off the top of my personal list that might interest you;
> 
> Zu Treuen Händen
> Adler Stein Kennels-German Shepherds-German Shepherd Puppies-Working Line German Shepherds
> ...


I'm liking Vinnie's list a lot (have 2 Wildhaus dogs) plus I would add von Wolfstraum and a couple others..


----------



## GSDElsa (Jul 22, 2009)

Come on, give 'em up...what are the couple others?!


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Contact Clifton Anderson, he breeds some nice WL's!


----------



## GSDElsa (Jul 22, 2009)

Another breeder I've heard good things about (so far!) is 
vom Eichenluft in PA? http://www.workinggermanshepherd.com/litters.htm


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

GSDElsa

Congrats on getting a new puppy! That's very exciting! I cant wait to see pictures, do you have a name picked out yet? Boy or girl?


----------



## GSDElsa (Jul 22, 2009)

Well, you'll probably have to wait 6 or 8 months to see pictures. I doubt this will be a quick process  It will probably be a male so there is a better chance that dominatrix Elsa will love him.


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

GSDElsa said:


> Well, you'll probably have to wait 6 or 8 months to see pictures. I doubt this will be a quick process  It will probably be a male so there is a better chance that dominatrix Elsa will love him.


I love male dogs, they are so sweet. No name yet?


----------



## GSDElsa (Jul 22, 2009)

No, the name will depend on the litter letter  My hubby would love a J litter, though, so he can name him "Juergen" after one of his favorite soccer players. I guess a Y litter and "Yuergen" would work out ok too.


----------



## crisp (Jun 23, 2010)

GSDElsa said:


> No, the name will depend on the litter letter  My hubby would love a J litter, though, so he can name him "Juergen" after one of his favorite soccer players. I guess a Y litter and "Yuergen" would work out ok too.


 After Jurgen Klinsmann?


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Justine! You better bring that puppy south a bit so I can see it!!! Or I'll come north!


----------



## GSDElsa (Jul 22, 2009)

crisp said:


> After Jurgen Klinsmann?


Yep!


----------



## GSDElsa (Jul 22, 2009)

Jax08 said:


> Justine! You better bring that puppy south a bit so I can see it!!! Or I'll come north!


You know we'll be going on all kinds of fun adventures!! When's yours?? I know you're thinking about it off and on!!!!


----------



## GSDElsa (Jul 22, 2009)

Does anyone have experience with Debbie Zappia's kennel--Olgameister?

Welcome To The official site of Debbie Zappia of ProFormance K-9's and Olgameister Kennel


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

GSDElsa said:


> You know we'll be going on all kinds of fun adventures!! When's yours?? I know you're thinking about it off and on!!!!


4 years! I don't want another until Jax is older and my youngest has graduated so I'll have enough time. 

I keep telling myself 4 years...just 4 years...not another for 4 years or I'll be divorced.. :rofl:


----------



## GSD07 (Feb 23, 2007)

onyx'girl said:


> Instead of looking at kennels, I look at dogs that are excellent representations.
> I can think of a few stud dogs that I'd like a pup from, and then see who they are breeding them to.


 I second that since this approach worked for me. 

If I were getting a dog for Schutzhund then I would go with a West German working lines as a beginner unless my club was very experienced with working other lines. DDR dogs are my absolute favorites, though, but they could be a challenge in training. 

Just my 2c  I am very excited for you!


----------

